
Show HN: Breakthrough in quantum physics - StefanKovachev
http://inwhy.net/quantum.jpg
======
gus_massa
I only see a jpg. Is there something interactive? The idea of the ShowHN is
that it's a project that the other users can try and provide feedback.

Anyway, the idea looks interesting. I have some formation in Chemistry and
Quantum Mechanics (and Math), so an historic almost first hand report looks
interesting.

For example, the periodic table looks weird, it looks like an old table. I'll
(99%) upvote a next post with more information.

